# Male dogs behavior??



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

At first I though we might want a male dog, but now wondering if we should get a female.

I had dogs growing up, but ALL where female and spayed. Well most of them where spayed. Don't remember if the "old" dogs where spayed. But do know our last three dogs where all fixed.

So we never had males. Hubby and I where talking if we really wanted a male. Then I was talking to my mom and said well I hope you get a female because of the behaviors dogs do that can be embarrassing like humping and leg lifting. 

So not sure what we want to do now. But are peoples experience with male cockapoos?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a male, he is loving, loyal, well behaved and a pleasure to have around. I don't find any of his behaviours embarrassing ( apart from the mugging people in the park if they have treats) I know both sexes with these qualities. Boy puppies hump sometimes, it's perfectly natural, they mature and grow out of it It's more unusual for an adult nuetered male to have this behaviour.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have both male and female. Both can be embarrassing. And males are not the only ones known for humping (have you not seen the threads on here about females humping cats, each other, or the males?). Leg lifting..... can't say much on that one. Mine have only marked the side of the house, and last weekend, my husband's back tire .

Either way, they are living creatures who want your love (and everyone else's) .


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo tries to hump Obi all the time! Now she is embarrassing as she does it when she is excited running around after him on our walks.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max is loyal
, very loving, fun and adorable. He used to hump his toys when tiny but it was a dominance thing. He doesn't lift his leg yet (8 months now) and he is just a pleasure. Mandy my female mini schnauzer is also well behaved loyal, loving and a joy to have. So let the dog chose you, go with an open mind. It doesn't matter what *** you get. It matters more what temperament the dog has.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's like his brother MAX (Cat53) he is loving, intelligent and lots of fun but can still be a couch potato too! He too doesn't lift his leg yet just girly squats haha, bless  humping...well he doesn't do it to people which can be really embarrassing. The only thing he humps is his towel and blanket if I take it out of his crate to wash it, as cat53 states more of a dominance thing. We all love him so much and I am so happy with my loving cuddly boy   I'm sure whichever *** you choose you will be happy, it is temperament that counts. Make sure you see both parents if possible. We did and my choice was based on that! Jasper's mum is the sweetest gentle cocker spaniel and jasper is so like her  xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is the most loving, loyal little fellow I could have wished for. He did start the humping and leg lifting at 6 months but this all disappeared once he was neutered. I now have a female dog too and can really see no difference between them, except for the fact that Biscuit always has to be close to me and Honey is happy with anyone. If I could only have one dog, it would definitely be a male. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a humper and I did find it embarrassing! The day he was fixed he never humped again and I am relieved to say he is now the perfect gentleman. 
As for Bonnie she still does the occasional 'happy pee' when she greets people but Dexter never marks his territory inside with a pee ever.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.. We did have a female Chihuahua that never got over 3 pounds and she humped.  

But then old habits and ideals die hard. Most everyone that I speak to about getting dog says you need to get a "girl". And they always sight the reasons. Marking, wondering and of course humping.  :argh:

But I think we will just go down and see the puppies and see what happens. We can see mom and dad. I have already seen dad and mom is also available to see. Both dogs live in the breeders house.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey sweety ,why don't you just go there and look at all the puppys as [it's.] and then play with them all for a short time and see which one grabs your heart,that my dear is the best way ..good luck ,,and happy Easter


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugarlump, that's I plan on doing.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd go with lumpys plan if your not sure! I went with a boy this time as my lovely Steffi was a girl and wanted a boy this time round! If I hadn't been so set on a boy I would have just let the puppy choose us   it will all work out, you'll see xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

My last 2 dogs were neutered males. When we first found Cody in the street and took him inside, he humped my leg and lifted his to pee. When we adopted him after his neutering that all stopped, and he now squats to pee just like my neutered Golden Retriever did. Cody will still occasionally lift his leg to pee on something to mark it. He usually will do this if he smells that neighborhood stray cats have been in our yard overnight. He doesn't like anyone or anything to, "breach his perimeter". 

After neutering males lose a lot of that aggressive "Alpha Male" behaviour. Cody is very docile and playful now. I guess if I had to choose between the 2 I would go with a neutered male over a spayed female. Although I'm sure there are millions of spayed female dogs that are great companions. I'm not a vet, but I think the surgical procedure for neutering a male is a bit less involved than spaying a female. I know with my Golden Retriever he had one testicle that didn't drop, and that increased the difficulty in having him neutered. But he went through it just fine.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a peep here .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/24/which-puppy-should-i-choose/

I really think it's personal preference, and when neutered/spayed there are no hormones involved both make an ideal family pet


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well if we get a male we may not do a full neuter or I will wait to he is a full adult. From my research hormones are important for the growth and health of the dog. 

If we get a female I will wait to do the spay after her first heat. Don't think I could deal with twice a year heats.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

JoJo thanks for the article.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is some info I found on male dog neutering.

http://dogtime.com/neutering-your-male.html

*"A male dog can be neutered any time after eight weeks of age. A few years ago, most veterinarians advised waiting until puberty hit at about six months, and some still make that recommendation. Talk to your veterinarian about what's best for your dog."*


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I would have post these earlier, but was responding by my iPhone

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2011/02/17/dangers-of-early-pet-spaying-or-neutering.aspx

http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/vet-practice-news-columns/bond-beyond/is-early-neutering-hurting-pets.aspx

http://www.professorshouse.com/Pets/Dogs/Reproduction/Articles/Pros-and-Cons-of-Spaying-and-Neutering-a-Dog/

http://saveourdogs.net/wp/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Aggression-and-spay-neuter-in-dogs.pdf


----------

